# Wanting To Buy



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Jumping off into brushless with 1/18 scale BRP cars.
Does anyone have a 1/18 Mini Rage 5.4kV Performance brushless system that they are willing to get rid of?


----------

